# Audio Art 240.4XE user manual



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

Anyone with user manual? A friend of mine is searching even on the web, but no results so far... 

Thank you!


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, I likely have the manual. I'm away until the first of next week and will hunt it up when I return.


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thank you so much! I really appreciate, take your time I'm not in hurry! 


Guy said:


> Yes, I likely have the manual. I'm away until the first of next week and will hunt it up when I return.


Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

Guy said:


> Yes, I likely have the manual. I'm away until the first of next week and will hunt it up when I return.


Any news?


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I apologize for the delay. 
The closest I can get for you right now is a manual for a 260.6 XE or 360.6 XE.
The layout and operation of the 4 channel is the same as the 6 channel so the info would work. 
If you want a copy, PM me.
I'm sure I have the 4 channel manual but it would take some digging and I won't be able to get to that for a while.


----------

